# Spring Loaded Engraving Tool



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New year all!





I have been working on engraving with my CNC and as you are never too old to learn, I found out about spring loaded engraving tools. The surface on last part that I engraved was not as flat as I would have liked ( out about .005” ) so the lines varied in width. That's when I did some research and found out about spring load tools. I've only been  machining parts for 50 years, you'd think I would have known!

Being the cheap old goat that I am, I decided to make my own. I am quit happy with how it turned out. I found a spring in one of my “Lucky Drawers” and it turned out to be about the right pressure!

The steering wheel is for my son's Triumph GT6 Vintage race car. Many Triumph racers are familiar with a gentleman names Kas Kasner, he ran Triumph North American racing program back in the 1960's. He is honored each year with the annual “Kastner Cup” race held at a different each year. Many Vintage Triumph race cars have been autographed with Kas's tag line “Ok to race Kas Kasner”. I manually digitized a photo of the autograph that he put on the dashboard of the Triumph TR6 that we campaign in the upper midwest. Then engraved it in the center piece of the steering wheel, that will have to do until Kas can autograph my son's car at this years race!

Thanks
Richard


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice job on both the engraver and the engraving


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice Job!!!!

Lets see some photos of the car

I used to crew on my friends SCCA GT3 Triumph GT6 in San Francisco region. It was quite the beast, alas it was lost with ~50 other vintage cars when the fires in Sonoma burned them out a few years ago. I did a few Kastner mods to my long sold TR4 and Herald project cars.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 2, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Nice Job!!!!
> 
> Lets see some photos of the car
> 
> ...



Thanks
My son did about 80% of the work building the TR6 and he bought the GT6 and is currently rebuilding it to his liking, should be on the track this season.  I will post more
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 about each car in the Race Car section.


----------



## coherent (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice car and great job on the engraving tool. I looked into them some time ago and was shocked to see what they wanted for them. I went the same route as you can made my own. They are actually pretty simple considering. Definitely one of those things that are worth the effort to make vs buy.


----------

